# ICD-10 Nasal fracture code help



## mooneym (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello there,
I have a patient with closed nasal fracture. She was struck in the nose by a soccer ball. For her new patient visit, the correct diagnosis would be S02.200A (fracture of nasal bones initial encounter for closed fracture). Now she presents for the surgery and I'm not sure which of the 7th characters should be used? The doctor does not specify if the healing of the fracture was routine or delayed so I'm not sure which 7th character to choose? 

Also, suggestions on diagnosis for left internal valve collapse?

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 5, 2016)

More information is needed.  Was the surgery performed as the orginal initial treatment, or as a result of poor healing after the fracture was originally set.


----------

